# How come you don't get credit with your orders?



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

Probably a noob question asked a thousand times but:
how come you don't get referal credit for your own purchases on shoptemp?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 5, 2010)

Why? You are not referring to someone else to buy stuff. Referring is not cash back.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

good point.... but i suppose you could just order as guest from your own referal.... not that i would i'm just saying...


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

ok, im about to buy somthing from shoptemp.... so i;; do a deal, (if im allowed):
if someone gives me their referal ill use that now so long as they promise, next time they make a purchase, they use my referal number. (im about to add now)

ps sorry if this is against the rules, i did read them and didn't think it was.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 5, 2010)

?ref=299

There's my referral number. I plan on buying something from ShopTemp soon anyways. So I'll exchange you.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

thx, sorry its only £1.65 worth ($2.58) (£33 order) using reference now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 5, 2010)

That's not bad at all dude, that's actually a good amount lol.


----------

